# Seeking participants for CFS research study in Perth, Australia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Also posted to Co-Cure:Seeking participants for CFS research in Perth, Western Australia. Researchers at Curtin University of Perth, Western Australia are presently seeking approximately 30 participants with diagnosed CFS for a laboratory based exploratory study. A range of laboratory measures (plasma zinc, serum copper, copper/zinc ratio, serum ceruloplasmin, unbound copper, body composition, bone mineral density, resting metabolic rate, endothelial function, free fatty acids, glucose and insulin) will be compared between those with CFS and a comparable number of healthy matched controls. Potential subjects please enquire via email. Regards, Blake Graham, B.Sc (Nutrition) info###nutritional-healing.com.au <mailto:info###nutritional-healing.com.au> http://www.nutritional-healing.com.au/


----------

